# Maxima 250 and 61 lbs



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

I am currently shooting 65 lbs , 29 1/2 inch arrows, with a 100 gr broadhead . I am shooting Carbon Express CX 400 which are no longer made and I am down to 5 . I have taken 12 deer and 4 black bears with this bow and have been well satified with penetration. My wife shoots Maxima 250 and I buy the shafts and make her arrows . I looked at the Carbon Express chart and I am right on the line as far as spine goes if Iback down one turn which puts me at 61 lbs. The finished arrow is 360 gr which is 40 grains lighter than my CX 400 arrows . I put several arrows thru paper at 6 ft to 18 yards and had perfect arrow flight. Shot my braodheads at 30 yards (which I probably will never shoot that far) and they flew great . My QUESTION is do you think this is too light an arrow for 61 lbs? My wife has is shooting the same arrow less three inches and 85 gr broadhead verses my 100 gr . She is also shooting 48 lbs. She has taken 2 bears and 1 deer with this set up. If I go to Maxima 350 I would only gain about 26 grains of weight. If I could but CX 400 I would know what to do . Sorry for being so wordy . Thanks Again


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Beeg said:


> I am currently shooting 65 lbs , 29 1/2 inch arrows, with a 100 gr broadhead . I am shooting Carbon Express CX 400 which are no longer made and I am down to 5 . I have taken 12 deer and 4 black bears with this bow and have been well satified with penetration. My wife shoots Maxima 250 and I buy the shafts and make her arrows . I looked at the Carbon Express chart and I am right on the line as far as spine goes if Iback down one turn which puts me at 61 lbs. The finished arrow is 360 gr which is 40 grains lighter than my CX 400 arrows . I put several arrows thru paper at 6 ft to 18 yards and had perfect arrow flight. Shot my braodheads at 30 yards (which I probably will never shoot that far) and they flew great . My QUESTION is do you think this is too light an arrow for 61 lbs? My wife has is shooting the same arrow less three inches and 85 gr broadhead verses my 100 gr . She is also shooting 48 lbs. She has taken 2 bears and 1 deer with this set up. If I go to Maxima 350 I would only gain about 26 grains of weight. If I could but CX 400 I would know what to do . Sorry for being so wordy . Thanks Again


At what length do you have them cut at? I personally opt for the stiffer shaft when on the cusp like that but if you find they are flying true, then by alll means have at it. The reason I ask how long you have them cut is because you could stiffen the spine some by reducing the length if that's an option.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

After looking at the spine chart I wanted to go a little shorter but cannot. I am like you , I perfer the arrow stiffer . I could have went with the CX 300 a few years ago but opted for the stiffer . A couple places on the web showed that they had the CX 400 and I called and they did not . Might try some Maxima 350's also . I have had great success with 65 lbs and 400 gr arrows that I hate to change . After seeing my wife's bow blow thru 2 bear and a deer I got to thinking and tried he arrows . I figured if they did not tune for me all I had to do was cut them down for her .


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I am right around the same poundage and have tried both the 250 and 350 at 28.5". Personally I would shoot the 350....not only will you get the added weight, but your bow will be noticeably quieter from shooting the heavier arrow. Granted, the 250 will shoot faster, but for most hunting purposes I would opt for the added weight of the 350. Bump your head weight up to a 125 and you'll get even better penetration...just a thought. :coolgleam


----------

